# Thanks Fort Collins for a Successful Gear Swap!!!



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Big thanks to everyone that made it to the Swap on Saturday! 

It was good to see the local Backcountry community getting ready for a new season! 

For those that did not pick up their gear or sale proceeds by 7pm on Saturday, please email: Cameron 'dot' BSA 'at' gmail 'dot' com or visit our website www.CameronPass.org.

Thanks again to everyone for coming to the Swap! 

*LET IT SNOW!!! *


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

We will have a *ONE-TIME* gear pick up *Wednesday night (Oct 22)* from *6:30-8:30pm*. Please contact above email for location. 

Gear that is not picked up will be *forfeit*. 

Thanks.


----------

